# [HORLOGE] Probleme de décalage (résolu)

## pknzeta

Bonjour à tous...

j'ai un souci très embêtant vis a vis de l'horloge...

alors voila mon PC semble aller plus vite que la musique, et l'horloge se décale petit a petit...

je ne sais vraiment pas d'où vient le problème. quelqu'un pourrais venir a mon secours siouplais...

bon je ne pense pas que ça puisse vraiment aider mais voila mon emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2_rc10 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3500+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 26 Sep 2008 11:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.26

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -DPIC -s -fomit-frame-pointer "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -DPIC -s -fomit-frame-pointer "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org ftp.tiscali.nl/pub/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp.uoi.gr/mirror/OS/gentoo/distfiles/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/distfiles"

LDFLAGS="-O3 -z combreloc"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acl aften alsa amd64 ao berkdb bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups cursors custom-optimization cvs cxx dbus devil dga dhcp divx doc dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dvi dynamic editor encode equalizer fastbuild ffmpeg firefox flac flash fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gimp glade gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gzip-el hal hardcoded-tables iconv id3 id3tag ipv6 isdnlog jabber javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k lame ldap libcaca libnotify lvm lzo mad matroska md5sum midi mmx modplug mp2 mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn mudflap multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp pam pci pcre pdf perl plugins png pppd python readline reflection samba sdl sdl-image sdl-sound session speech speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl subversion svg sysfs tcpd theora truetype unicode vorbis wav x264 xchatdccserver xfce xml xorg xosd xulrunner xv xvid yahoo zeroconf zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

aussi ceci; cat /etc/conf.d/hwclock

```

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".  If you want to

# manage /etc/localtime yourself, set this to "".

TIMEZONE="Europe/Paris"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup, 

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

l'heure dans mon BIOS est correcte.

quelqu'un a une idée? mauvais réglage dans le kernel? mon PC est en fait une machine a voyager dans le temps?

edit: de plus j'ai oublié de dire que j'ai l'impression que ça n'arrive pas a tout les boots. et que tout mes programmes de vidéo déconne a cause de ça.Last edited by pknzeta on Wed Oct 01, 2008 2:46 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## guilc

Il se peut que le problème vienne d'une mauvaise manipulation à un moment donné (réglage de l'heure à la sauvage) qui a fait croire a ton système que ton horloge avait une importante dérive.

Donc je ferais ceci pour voir si ça règle le problème :

1) Supression du fichier qui consigne une dérive de l'horloge physique : "rm /etc/adjtime"

2) mise à l'heure du système (via la commande "date")

3) synchro de l'horloge hardware : "hwclock --systohc"

Avec ça, normalement, il ne devrait plus y avoir de décalage.

@+

----------

## pknzeta

Bon, ça c'est fait, mais je vais pas voir tout de suite si ça marche

----------

## pknzeta

bon ben voila, ça n'a pas résolu mon problème  :Crying or Very sad:  ...

Au boot j'ai le noyau qui râle au sujet de deux trucs:

```

Sep 29 14:37:27 inferno powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects

Sep 29 14:37:27 inferno ACPI Exception (processor_perflib-0266): AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PSS [20080321]

```

2 fois...

et

```

Sep 29 14:37:27 inferno Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

Sep 29 14:37:27 inferno If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

```

Ce pourrait il qu'il y est un lien?

Sinon le problème ne pourrais pas venir du bios?

...

----------

## guilc

Ah, alors c'est un autre problème.

Je ne suis pas spécialiste de la question, mais as-tu activé le "HPET timer" ? dans la conf du kernel, c'est CONFIG_HPET_TIMER. C'est une alternative au timer ACPI, plus moderne, qui devrait être aussi plus précise. Ca peut peut-être aider...

----------

## pknzeta

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep HPET_TIMER

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

```

Nom d'un petit groumble! c'est toujours pas ça...

----------

## _Seth_

euh, je suis ptet à coté de la plaque mais est ce que tu utilises ntpdate ?

----------

## VikingB

Et le mode d'emploi ici :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTP

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTP

----------

## guilc

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> euh, je suis ptet à coté de la plaque mais est ce que tu utilises ntpdate ?

 

Pour les problèmes d'horloge, ntp est la mauvaise solution (ou l'ultime solution quand on a tout essayé). Pourquoi ? ça ne marche qu'en mode connecté, tout simplement... devenez nomade (un portable, a tout hasard), et paf, la "solution" est morte. Coupez le réseau, et paf, la "solution" est morte... Mauvaise solution, changer de solution... (oui, la "solution facile" ntpd me hérisse : comment masquer (et non pas résoudre) un réel problème)

Le problème de dérive d'horloge n'est PAS un problème de ntpd, c'est un problème de chipset foireux ou mal géré par le noyau par exemple qui fait que des fréquences fausses ou trop peu précises sont exposées au système. Ça arrive sur du matos exotique. Un PC normalement constitué (ie sans bug) ne doit PAS dériver, ou alors de manière minime.

Non, avant ça, il y a ptet des pistes au niveau de la gestion de l'ACPI (ptet une DSDT foireuse, je sais pas, je connais mal). Il y a des spécialistes du domaine qui on bien trifouillé ça sur le forum il me semble.

----------

## Mickael

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ah, alors c'est un autre problème.
> 
> Je ne suis pas spécialiste de la question, mais as-tu activé le "HPET timer" ? dans la conf du kernel, c'est CONFIG_HPET_TIMER. C'est une alternative au timer ACPI, plus moderne, qui devrait être aussi plus précise. Ca peut peut-être aider...

 

ttention! le HPET n'est pas stable, recherchez un thread sur le forum francophone ouvert par El_Gorretto est vous y trouverez tout un tas de phénomènes étranges, mais il a fini par résoudre ce problème d'horloge.

Bonne recherche.

En fait c'est celui là je crois : [VMware] Synchro Horloge: PIT clocksource et SMP (résolu)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> ttention! le HPET n'est pas stable, recherchez un thread sur le forum francophone ouvert par El_Gorretto est vous y trouverez tout un tas de phénomènes étranges, mais il a fini par résoudre ce problème d'horloge.

 

Quel modeste ce Mickeal, il avait bossé comme un fou furieux pour m'aider  :Smile: 

Le post en question est surtout très utile pour comprendre les choix possible en matière de "closksource", puisque le cas qui m'occupait était dans une machine virtuelle, et je voulais exprès ralentir l'horloge (oui, c'est fourbe).

Exemple sur un PC portable:

```
# cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource

hpet acpi_pm pit jiffies tsc
```

Dans le tas, je pense que les plus intéressantes sont hpet et acpi_pm, surtout si vous avez un CPU qui change de fréquence (quasiment tous maintenant, merci aux Cool&Quiet et SpeedStep).

Après, la stabilité de hpet c'est à voir, sur le portable du boulot ça  passe très bien, Mickael semble toujours avoir des problèmes?

----------

## Mickael

Et oui toujours ces petits problèmes, mais rien de bien grave, j'avais dit que je ferais un checkup après ton thread, et puis et puis rien, je ne me suis toujours pas penché dessus! arf s'pas grave tout est dit dedans il me suffira de relire et de corriger. (un jour peut être)

@pknzeta ton soucis de voyage dans le temps avec ton pc me titille les ezgourdes... il me semble que dans l'un de mes souvenirs lointains, la partie anglophone a traité ce problème...

----------

## pknzeta

merci pour c'est tuyaux, je vais lire et essayer tout ça...

@Mickael: Vraiment désolé pour tes esgourdes, mais j'avais fait des recherches, je le jure. Seulement je ne savais pas trop quel mots clé rechercher voila tout... mea cupla

Bon, pour l'instant j'essaye clocksource=acpi_pm, verra bien voir si ça marche...

Une remarque mais l'erreur vient de moi sûrement, j'ai activé le hpet dans le kernel mais comme available_clocksource j'ai juste ces trois là: tsc acpi_pm jiffies

si acpi_pm ne marche pas j'essayerais faire fonctionner hpet.

----------

## Mickael

t'inquiètes pas, ce n'était pas une remarque dans le genre : cherche avant de poser ta question.  :Wink: 

----------

## pknzeta

youuuhouuu! ça marche le coup du clocksource=acpi_pm

dire que c'était tout bête en fait. enfin il faut le savoir quoi.

d'autant plus que c'était loin d'être ma 1ere install qui aller plus vite que la musique.

un grand MERCI.

----------

## geekounet

Cool  :Smile:  Par contre peux-tu reformater le résolu selon les règles stp ? Pour ceux qui chercheront plus tard.  :Smile: 

----------

## pknzeta

pinaize, vous êtes strict ici... enfin voilà c'est fait c'était bien ça que tu voulais?

edit: hey c'est marrant j'etait au lycée a vinay  :Smile:  (raconte ma vie... raconte ma vie...)

----------

## geekounet

 *pknzeta wrote:*   

> pinaize, vous êtes strict ici... enfin voilà c'est fait c'était bien ça que tu voulais?
> 
> edit: hey c'est marrant j'etait au lycée a vinay  (raconte ma vie... raconte ma vie...)

 

Nan c'est toujours pas le bon format, et c'est résolu et non pas solved ;p

Et on est strict pour que les recherches soit plus faciles pour les gens qui cherchent.  :Smile: 

<ma vie>Heu ya pas de lycée à Vinay, juste un collège, et je n'y suis jamais allé, j'habitais ailleurs avant  :Smile:  (et d'ailleurs je n'habiterais bientôt plus du tout à Vinay non plus)</ ma vie>

EDIT: corrigé  :Razz: Last edited by geekounet on Wed Oct 01, 2008 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> .......
> 
> ...
> 
>  (et d'ailleurs je n'habiterais bien plus du tout à Vinay non plus)</ ma vie>

 

Un p'tite traduction serait la bienvenue Geekounet,   :Laughing:   (je serais bien plus du tout ici non plus -->[et hop il est plus là])

----------

